# Meantime design



## Doug B (18 Sep 2011)

Sadly it appears Meantime design has ceased trading.

I will miss them at the shows for sure.


Cheers


----------



## stevebuk (18 Sep 2011)

Doug B":ortjn93l said:


> Sadly it appears Meantime design has ceased trading.
> 
> I will miss them at the shows for sure.
> 
> ...




thats a shame doug, i just bought a few watch inserts from them too. Thanks for the heads up..


----------



## treeturner123 (19 Sep 2011)

That's really bad news, I bought some inserts at Westonbirt at the August Bank Holiday and they sounded quite chipper. Where are can you get DECENT inserts now?

Phil


----------



## paul-c (19 Sep 2011)

very sad news. :shock: 
i have bought from him a few times over the phone and at shows.
he was very helpful and a nice guy.

cheers paul-c


----------



## RATWOOD (19 Sep 2011)

That's really bad news I have bought from him a few times over the phone and at shows.
he was very helpful and Jon a nice guy.


----------



## c4binfever (7 Dec 2011)

Hey guys, i'm looking for an alternative to meantime design. A retailer with the same kind of merchandise would be ideal.

I live in mid Scotland and delivery would be no problem either.

Thanks in advance 

//c4b


----------



## Paul Hannaby (8 Dec 2011)

Jon will be back in business shortly with Phil Irons so contact Phil via his website for more details.


----------



## jpt (8 Dec 2011)

Paul Hannaby":2hg6b1uw said:


> Jon will be back in business shortly with Phil Irons so contact Phil via his website for more details.



Thats the best news I have heard for ages.    

john


----------

